# Starting school in May - Critical questions about Drug Screening



## MrLegsGuy (Jan 7, 2015)

I have a few questions about my EMT-B class I'll be taking in about 5 months. This is the career I've wanted since I was a determined five year old riding around on my firetruck with a box of bandages, so I'm not concerned to whether it's what I want. I know it is, and the very thought im finally starting in just 5 months gives me butterflies. _However..
_
I am a (now former) frequent marijuana smoker for the treatment (not legal) of some very obstructive ocular migraines. I have finally found a medication that acts as a suitable replacement and works at controlling them. I haven't smoked for 4 weeks, and don't plan on starting again because my need for it is gone. I have questions I would very much appreciate answers to. Hopefully someone here can help.

- *My EMT program indicates on the website, there is drug screening. Is this normal? And would this take place before the course begins? If so, when?

- Would a positive drug test ruin all of my chances in a career dedicated to saving lives?* Because honestly, we all know how the world works. If the law says it's a drug, than any employer would try to reduce the amount of employees under the influence of it whether or not it truly affects work performance. Therefore preventing lawsuits when that employee is involved in a job with so many liabilities around the corner at every moment.

-* How would an Emt or fire leadership act to the admittance of smoking marijuana in the past? Could they force legal action if I'm showing no signs of use at that point? *
I don't want to have to lie about my substance history. It's truly the last thing I want to do, especially to someone I already look up to.


It's my dream to become an EMT, and eventually paramedic. It always has been.
I'd like to know all there is regarding this, and what it would be most wise for me.

I plan on being here awhile, and will do whatever it takes to achieve a spot in my mediocre paying incredible job. All help and advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 7, 2015)

1.) Different EMT programs operate differently. So you have have a great deal of change depending on the program/school, city, county, state, and your clinical and/or field sites. As for when the test will be done is once again up to the program. If you have stopped smoking then a drug test 5 months down the line should not worry you at all. 

2.) Failing a drug test during EMT school usually* won't have any effect on employment after you complete the program. However the program will probably prevent you from starting or will fail you out when you take the test. That may result in having to find a different program to take the EMT class. 
*Small towns are a very different breed and it may prevent you from getting hired locally. 

3.) It would all depend on the company/department and the management staff. Their responses could be anything from "no big deal, I did it a while ago too" to "that is very risky since it was illegally obtained. We thank you but we are going with other candidates".


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 7, 2015)

The agencies that allow you to ride with them are usually the ones that require a drug screening.


----------



## Apple Bill (Jan 7, 2015)

My drug screen was a couple weeks into EMT school.  Fail = excused from the program.

I'm sure it depends on the dept, but most of what I have heard from the fire side is that admitting to illegal drug use is a pretty sure bet of not getting an offer.  I don't know how the EMS side of things are with that.


----------



## MrLegsGuy (Jan 7, 2015)

Thank you for all the responses so far guys. Any little bit helps, especially from people with actual experience in the field. It's pretty unanimous that drug use is NOT tolerated for EMT's, and I fully support this don't get my wrong. 

I suppose I'm just fearing that _worst case scenario_ where the THC stays in my fat cells longer then usual and ruins my chances of a career. Terribly nervous, because this is truly the only thing I want to do with my life.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 7, 2015)

MrLegsGuy said:


> Thank you for all the responses so far guys. Any little bit helps, especially from people with actual experience in the field. It's pretty unanimous that drug use is NOT tolerated for EMT's, and I fully support this don't get my wrong.
> 
> I suppose I'm just fearing that _worst case scenario_ where the THC stays in my fat cells longer then usual and ruins my chances of a career. Terribly nervous, because this is truly the only thing I want to do with my life.


The only testing that most do is urine, so you'll ve ok


----------



## MrLegsGuy (Jan 7, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> The only testing that most do is urine, so you'll ve ok



Well in the class, it says the drug test is the same used by our local law enforcement? Aren't these tests usually monitored and include a hair sample? That's at least what my buddy told me who is a deputy sheriff, but he's in a different state. I'm in Florida, if that helps.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 7, 2015)

MrLegsGuy said:


> Well in the class, it says the drug test is the same used by our local law enforcement? Aren't these tests usually monitored and include a hair sample? That's at least what my buddy told me who is a deputy sheriff, but he's in a different state. I'm in Florida, if that helps.


In that case I'm not sure at all


----------



## Lancel (Jan 7, 2015)

I recently completed an EMT class at my local community college, around 5 months ago. Heh, seems like no time has passed at all. Anyways, the way it was done here in Indiana is that a urine test was all that was taken. I think it may be safe to assume that's universal, as I think any further testing is more expensive. But, I could be wrong. I wouldn't fret over something you can't do anything about. Just breathe in and take it as it goes.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 7, 2015)

Hair follicle testing in EMS is pretty rare. Drug testing for EMT class is also fairly rare. Put that together and...

As for employment issues, a failed test should have no bearing. However EMS is a small world and there is a chance that the program administrator knows someone who knows someone that does hiring at a company and that somehow bites you. Not very likely.

As for previous use, with most places so long as you pass the test you'll have no issues. Some agencies (especially civil service) may be more stringent and require x amount of years since last use. There may also be a polygraph and psych panel. But for your average run of the mill private EMS agency? Pee in the cup and call it good.


----------



## Calico (Jan 7, 2015)

MrLegsGuy said:


> My EMT program indicates on the website, there is drug screening. Is this normal? And would this take place before the course begins? If so, when?


Fairly normal.  I don't know an employer who doesn't do some kind of drugs screening; the fact that your class is doing it suggests you would be under the jurisdiction of the program (likely the hospital or agency it is through).



MrLegsGuy said:


> Would a positive drug test ruin all of my chances in a career dedicated to saving lives?


At first, most likely.  If that happens, give it a year or two, get an associates degree in some related medical field, volunteer at your local hospital, and keep your nose clean.  Marijuana =/= First-degree Murder



MrLegsGuy said:


> How would an Emt or fire leadership act to the admittance of smoking marijuana in the past? Could they force legal action if I'm showing no signs of use at that point?


Because it was quite recent, I would expect them to be very skeptical.  If it was a year ago or more, then it's fairly dependent on the person.  If you can prove that you are totally clean (maybe agree to a sort of probationary random testing thing), they might be a little more accepting.

Obviously I don't know where you live, but it sounds like you're not in a so-called "medical" marijuana state.  Then things get real fun, especially on the legal side.  In Michigan, four weeks would be within the timeframe of legal action, _with probable cause_.  Your own straightforward admission would almost certainly be taken as probable cause.  I would check your local laws just to make sure you don't hang yourself.

It sounds like your heart is in the right place.  Rehearse what you want to say, be respectful, be humble, but also be very serious.  Meet the supervisor or instructor eye-to-eye in deference to his authority, with all the knowledge that he holds your fate.  And if you're not sure, or if you get told no, don't run away.  If it's what you want, fight for it.  Give it some time, get up credentials in some other area, then return and try again.


----------



## MrLegsGuy (Jan 7, 2015)

Again, these responses are incredibly helpful. Thank you for the lack of judgement and non-biased opinions. I can tell some of you don't support marijuana for medicinal use (im sure you're all wise enough to see the benefits of raw THC).

I really appreciate all of the advice, this is an awesome forum you guys have here.

The state I'm in is florida so, those 2% of votes are really making themselves apparent. In all honesty, I imagined it would be legalized medically right now (my doctor already told me if such a thing happened he would have no problem filling a script). So here I am, lol.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 11, 2015)

Honestly, I really don't think it's that big a deal. Plenty of paramedics in all walks of life are former...experimental users of THC-containing organic compounds. To be honest, it really doesn't come up often in interview questions, especially if you don't look like a stereotypical pothead. A good, conservative haircut, nice clothes, being clean and professional will say volumes about you and most places won't ask it for private services. I have never been asked except on a written application if I've ever used a drug, and I can accurately say I have not.

If you show up in a hoodie that reeks of weed, with a beard and piercings, have a pot-leaf wallet and a racin-the-reaper T-shirt, you might face different questions (anecdotal observation only).

It's not even a disqualification from civil service, assuming you're honest. I actually think that my authentically squeaky-clean drug-free upbringing might strike some as a lie more than a "casual user" in 2015. Once again, though, it's all how you sell it. 

Hard drugs tend to be a much more difficult obstacle to overcome. It's been done, but you'll have to look a lot farther to find a paramedic who has previously been busted with meth or cocaine or something. Prescription drug abuse is a third animal, it's generally not a career-kill if it's controlled.

Most hiring managers are more concerned about possible narcotic diversion and theft than they are about punishing socially-accepted mistakes. Those that aren't are probably not representing places you really want to work anyways.


----------



## RefriedEMT (Jan 12, 2015)

They don't do Drug testing at the EMT school I went to and to be honest I did not have to take a drug test when I started working on an ambulance but maybe they were just waiting to do a random test IDK.


----------



## BigBad (Jan 24, 2015)

Not sure I would want a stoner EMT taking care of me or driving me.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 24, 2015)

BigBad said:


> Not sure I would want a stoner EMT taking care of me or driving me.


He did say he has quit and will remain clean. No use chastising someone for something he has already changed and wasn't really a huge deal in the beginning anyway.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 25, 2015)

MrLegsGuy said:


> Again, these responses are incredibly helpful. Thank you for the lack of judgement and non-biased opinions. I can tell some of you don't support marijuana for medicinal use (im sure you're all wise enough to see the benefits of raw THC).
> 
> I really appreciate all of the advice, this is an awesome forum you guys have here.
> 
> The state I'm in is florida so, those 2% of votes are really making themselves apparent. In all honesty, I imagined it would be legalized medically right now (my doctor already told me if such a thing happened he would have no problem filling a script). So here I am, lol.



I work in Colorado where medical and recreational marijuana is legal. These changes have not caused any change in substance use policies. If you pee in a cup and marijuana is found in your system, you will likely be terminated. Right, wrong, or indifferent, that's just how it works.


----------

